# Girlfriend of Boston police officer charged in his death during nor'easter



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

Girlfriend of Mass. police officer charged in his death during nor'easter


A Massachusetts woman has been arrested on a manslaughter warrant three days after Boston police Officer John O'Keefe was found unresponsive outside a home.




www.wcvb.com


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=460045925857225




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

I knew John for many years....a great guy and cop. RIP my friend


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

This sucks, young guy on the job 18 years killed by his girlfriend. Hearing the statement of facts being read, yes I agree she should face a manslaughter charge but I really don't think it will stick if it goes before a jury. 



In a tearful session before a packed courtroom, a 41-year-old Mansfield woman pleaded not guilty to manslaughter today in connection with the death of a Boston police officer prosecutors say she struck with her Lexus SUV.

Karen Read later posted $50,000 cash bail at Stoughton District Court before noon and left with her family.

“I hit him, I hit him, I hit him, I hit him,” Norfolk prosecutor Adam Lally said Read exclaimed to paramedics when they responded to the discovery of officer John O’Keefe’s unresponsive body outside a Canton home during last weekend’s nor’easter.

Arguing for a lower $5,000 bail, Read’s attorney David Yannetti said, “there was no criminal intent,” in the accident, and instead, Read was frantic looking for O’Keefe after he was missing.

O’Keefe was her boyfriend of two years, and, “she loved him,” Yannetti said.

In addition, Yannetti, said his client would argue to exclude statements she made after requesting an attorney when police responded.

Read, who authorities say drove to the Fairview Road area in Canton with O’Keefe, possibly shortly after midnight Saturday, is charged with manslaughter, leaving the scene of a motor vehicle collision causing death and motor vehicle homicide.

O’Keefe, 46, of Canton, was transported to the Good Samaritan Medical Center following his discovery and was later pronounced dead.

Norfolk DA Michael Morrissey said Reid was taken to the State Police Blue Hills Barracks for processing Tuesday night.

“The Boston Police Department continues to grieve over the tragic loss of our brother police Officer John O’Keefe,” Superintendent in Chief Gregory Long said in a statement. “John was a kind person, dedicated to his family, and will be greatly missed by his coworkers and anyone who had the privilege of meeting him.”

UPDATE: Statement from the O’Keefe family:

Boston Police Officer John O’Keefe

“John was not only a dedicated police officer, he was an exemplary guardian, son, brother, uncle and friend and we were so fortunate to have him as a part of our lives. When John’s sister passed away, and then her husband did as well a short time later, John welcomed the opportunity to raise his beloved niece and nephew and build a home and a life around their needs. People talk about someone who would give you the shirt off their back but that was truly who John was, and it is heartbreaking for us to suddenly be talking about him in the past tense. We appreciate the outpouring of support we have received but we ask for privacy at this time, and will have nothing further to say, as we mourn this unbearable loss.”


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Awful all around.


----------

